# OBS Engine Nano RTA



## Slick (6/11/17)

Hi vendors,looking for 2 OBS Engine Nano RTAs for some friends,please let me know if you have any,Thanks in advance!


----------



## daniel craig (6/11/17)

If you don't find any Engine's, the Geekvape Zeus seems like a good choice. 

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (7/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> If you don't find any Engine's, the Geekvape Zeus seems like a good choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk


Thanks bud,do you know where I can find it?


----------



## daniel craig (7/11/17)

Slick said:


> Thanks bud,do you know where I can find it?


They should be arriving locally soon. They aren't available locally as yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Hi @Slick 

Saw one in the Classifieds, check out the following thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-engine-and-obs-engine-nano-x-2.t43976/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

